# STOPPA procedure for bilat recurrent inguinal hernia



## vkratzer (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anybody billed for this type of procedure?  If so, what codes did you use?  The Stoppa repair is a tension free type of hernia repair. It is performed by wrapping the lower part of the parietal peritoneum with prosthetic mesh and placing it at a preperitoneal level over Fruchauds myopectineal orifice.  

Vicky


----------



## ShenVallGal (Aug 25, 2011)

I have not billed for a STOPPA repair, which I understand is done as an open repair, but they say the TAPP procedure is the laproscopic equivelant to it, and I do bill those with the regular lap hernia codes.  so, wouldn't you bill 49520 or 49521-with modifier 50-depending if the hernia(s) is incarcerated, or obstructed?


----------



## vkratzer (Aug 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, but the doctor says it is much more involved and thinks we should have another code or additional code.  I suggested adding a 22 modifier.  Thanks for your in put.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Aug 25, 2011)

vkratzer said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but the doctor says it is much more involved and thinks we should have another code or additional code.  I suggested adding a 22 modifier.  Thanks for your in put.



I wish I could find codes to use when a procedure is more difficult than other options.  The 22 modifier just doesn't cut it, but I guess that's the rules. Unfortunately, it's still repair of bilateral inguinal hernias, recurrent.


----------

